# Trunk floor flex with sub facing downwards?



## Ubernoob (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys forgive me this is my first post.

I am trying to design a box to fit under the spare wheel in my Volvo s60, my problem is the only way I can mount the sub(Subzero 10") is facing downwards. Is this likely to make the trunk floor resonate and if so are there any products I can use externally to stiffen the panels without drilling or welding.

I am going to vacuum form part of the box inside the spare wheel with a couple of layers of carbon fibre then adding chopped strand inside to add mass.

Thanks.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

this should do the trick
Damplifier Pro - Automotive Sound Deadener CLD Vibration damping mat - See what all the fuss is about


----------



## Ubernoob (Jun 14, 2010)

bboyvek said:


> this should do the trick
> Damplifier Pro - Automotive Sound Deadener CLD Vibration damping mat - See what all the fuss is about


Secondskin seem to be having a problem with their site, I can't get any of their pages up. I have already laid a fair bit of Dynamat Extreme down but that doesn't help with flex.


----------

